# BLT question



## caterina25 (Jan 18, 2014)

We are staying at BLT for the first time in May.We have a Lake view.What floor and view should we request.We are 4 adults and a  4 ,3 and 1 year old.Thank you


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 18, 2014)

*Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato?*

That's what I thought of first. But then I saw it was in the DVC section, and I don't think they have a DVC with that name.  But I gotta say, I don't know what it stands for.

Bacon on my mind...

Fern


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 18, 2014)

Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's a link to the master thread on the Disboards regarding Bay Lake Tower room location and views. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2257082

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 18, 2014)

caterina25 said:


> We are staying at BLT for the first time in May.We have a Lake view.What floor and view should we request.We are 4 adults and a  4 ,3 and 1 year old.Thank you


BLT is a C-shaped building and most of the Lake Views are on the _inside_ of the C.  

You already have a view built into your reservation -- Lake View.  You don't get a view choice.

I have not stayed at BLT, so I don't know how high you need to be to have a good view.  Hopefully others can give you some advice there.

I have heard complaints from guests who were on one end of the C or another and whose view was *into* the apartment across the way (and vice versa ).  I'm not sure what you should ask for, and of course there is no guarantee your request will be granted -- but I think I would request the "middle of the C" so that your windows/balcony actually face *out to the lake*, rather than into units the other side of the building.  Or on the outside of the C, facing the lake.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 18, 2014)

You want outside room, not inside....The outside rooms are bigger. We request high floor every time and every room has been 3-5 floor.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 19, 2014)

tomandrobin said:


> You want outside room, not inside....The outside rooms are bigger. *We request high floor every time and every room has been 3-5 floor*.



Are you using your DVC points to reserve the lowest level room ("standard view")? 
This would explain why your high floor room requests have put you on the 3rd through 5th floors. 

All of the "Standard Views" at BLT are on the first five floors (see the Disboard link above). 
NOTE: There are some Lake View rooms on these floors as well.

_Just wondering if you're consistently being place on the lower floors with a "Lake View" room assignment. If so, is it with a RCI exchange reservatiion or a DVC points reservation? Thanks_


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 19, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Are you using your DVC points to reserve the lowest level room ("standard view")?
> This would explain why your high floor room requests have put you on the 3rd through 5th floors.
> 
> All of the "Standard Views" at BLT are on the first five floors (see the Disboard link above).
> ...




No...Standard view room are first and second floor. We normally reserve during the home resort period and and always request high floor. I think the issue is that we tend to check-in after 9pm at night and there is some last minute room moving to accommodate complaining guests that arrived earlier in the day. 

We do get lakeview and its almost always looking towards the Marina and Fort Wilderness Lodge. 

Typical view we get.....here are pics from three different trips.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 19, 2014)

tomandrobin said:


> No...Standard view room are first and second floor. We normally reserve during the home resort period and and always request high floor. I think the issue is that we tend to check-in after 9pm at night and there is some last minute room moving to accommodate complaining guests that arrived earlier in the day.
> 
> We do get lakeview and its almost always looking towards the Marina and Fort Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> Typical view we get.....here are pics from three different trips.



Great photos. Thanks for sharing 
Wow, Home resort owners should have priority regardless of their check-in time :annoyed:

Here's the diagram that I was referring to from the Disboards. It shows "Standard View" rooms on floors 1 through 5. 
Perhaps DVC reclassified the room category


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 19, 2014)

A year ago (or maybe 2 years ago) some rooms were reclassified. Particularly some MK view rooms that were little more than parking lot views were reclassified from MK view to Standard view.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 19, 2014)

Those views are about right. All of my rooms fell into the lakeview category.


----------



## caterina25 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses, great pictures and information.We are very excited and can't wait for our trip.The children will be thrilled!


----------



## caterina25 (Jan 20, 2014)

After reading allllllllllll the information ,I will call and request even numbered rooms in the North tower.I am hoping to get a glimpse of the fireworks at night.The children are young and have a good sleep schedule ,which we will try to respect or they can get ugly .We have two bay view units ,a one bedroom and a two bedroom,at least if one of the units have a partial view of the MK we will all enjoy it.


----------

